# Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu



## christian_do (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu hier im Forum und finde Eure Seite echt klasse! Hätte eine Bitte bzw. Frage: ich würde gerne folgenden Filter für meinen Koiteich kaufen und hätte gerne Eure Meinung dazu, da ich auf diesem Gebiet noch keine Erfahrung habe:

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teich-filter-shop/schwerkraft-teichfilter/teichfilter-set-30000-eco.html

Derzeit habe ich einen Teich mit ca. 25.000l Inhalt und nur 5 kleinere Koi darin, doch massive Probleme mit der Wasserqualität (Algen und sonstige Verunreinigungen). Der Einsatz einer Sandfilteranlage bringt leider nichts. Daher würde ich gerne einen solchen Filter kaufen, hätte das Sinn?

Danke für Eure Meinungen!

LG


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Betrachte den Filter als Vorlage - ist einfach und günstiger nachzubauen, etwas andere Bestückung (Bürsten als Vorfilter sind veraltert und wartungsintensiv) vornehmen, ein Siebfilter davorschalten, eine 55 Watt-TL UVC dazu und eventuell eine 8-10000-er Pumpe (dann musst du aber 3 Leitungen von Tonne zu Tonne anbringen) dann passt das schon. (Alternativ kannst auch mit Flanschen und einem 110-er Rohr die Tonnen miteinander verbinden)
Vernünftige Abläufe mit mind. 50 mm Querschnitt sollte auch verbaut werden. 
Vorschlag:
Vorfilter (z.B. Compactsieve kostet 200 €)
Tonne 1 (Matten und Mattenwürfel PPI 10 bis 30)
Tonne 2 __ Hel-X
Tonne3 Hel-x (wäre auch ohne Tonne 3 möglich - einfach probieren und möglichen Ausbau auf 3 oder 4 Tonnen schon in Planung einbeziehen)
Pumpe 8-1000 Lit (Eco-Pumpe kostet keine 100,- €)
55 Watt TL UVC (kostet 150,- bis 200,- €)
Es werden bestimmt wieder Rufe nach einem Trommel-oder Vliesfilter kommen - aber da bist du kostenmässig in ganz anderen Bereichen. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Hallo Christian 
dieser Filter ist für Teiche mit KOI Besatz ,mehr als ungeeignet.

Um einen Koiteich leichter ,das heist mit weniger Wasserproblemen fahren zu können reichen die 5500L Durchfluss auf keinem Fall.

Ich muß immer lachen, wenn ich solche Werbetexte lese ,ich weis dann nie machen die nur Spass oder wollen die ,die Leute verar..en.


z.B. Seit wann wir bei  gepumpten  Filter von Schwerkraftfiltern gesprochen:__ nase (alles nur um Neulingen diesen SUPERFILTER anzudrehen),  seit wann kann man mit einer Stufe unter dem Filter, die Schwerkraft steigern oder begünstigen 

......und weil die Filterverbindungen dermaßen schlecht sind ,wird auch mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, das man nicht mehr reinpumpen soll als durch die viel zu klein gewählten Tonnen verbindungen in Schwerkraft abfliesen kann.

Dieser Filter  ist meiner Meinung nach, ein schlechter Witz und geschenkt noch fast zu teuer
(Obwohl zum umbauen würde ich ihn auch geschenkt nehmen )

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

und den Preis habe ich eben erst gesehen :crazy:crazy:crazy

Gruss Patrick


----------



## christian_do (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

@Patrick: was würdest du mir empfehlen???


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

So in die Richtung ,was dir Nori in Beitrag 2 geschrieben hat 

An deiner Stelle, würde ich den Tonnenfilter mit deinen Fischen wachsen lassen, einen guten Vorfilter mit mindestens 200my, danach eine Helix tonne 300L gefüllt mit 50-100lHelix schwebend und mit Luft in bewegung gehalten, das ganze eingegraben um den Pumpen leistungsabfall zu sparen ,an die Tonne einen 75er Zugschieber  zum Schmutzablassen.

In die Tonne eine Medienauflage oberhalb des Zugschiebers , in einem Jahr würde ich eine Tonne dran hängen, die Tonnen verbindungen würde ich gleich in 2x 110 machen dann kannst du locker in 1 stunde deinen Teich durch jagen ,klar kommt jetzt wieder einer und sagt ,die Verweildauer ist zu kurz ,aber was sollen die backies machen was sie jetzt nicht fressen nehmen sie beim zweiten Durchlauf mit

Bei dieser Bauweise kannst du einen Haufen Geld sparen und dieses für anständige Filtermedien ausgeben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## christian_do (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Danke! Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie soll der Aufbau und die Belüftung mit diesem Helix aussehen??? Sorry für meine Dummheit...


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Man darf UNWISSEN,nie mit DUMMHEIT vergleichen.

Dummheit wird es erst, wenn man aus seinen Fehlern nichts lernt ,und schlau wird es wenn du aus den Fehlern anderer lernst.

und mit "erst fragen dann kaufen" ,war ja der erst Stein zum Schlau sei gelegt

Gruss Patrick

Kau dich mal durch die Suchfunktion , oder durch das Eigenbau Forum


----------



## Joerg (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Hallo Christian,
:Willkommen2

ein paar Algen sind kein Zeichen für schlechte Wasserwerte, damit hat nur der Halter ein Problem.
Der Filter ist überteuert und bei deiner Teichgröße unpassend.
Ein guter Vorfilter und genügend Volumen, das ist schon fast alles.
Es gibt dazu viele Varianten und gute Beschreibungen dazu im Forum.
Lies dich halt durch und stelle deine Idee dann mal vor.


----------



## Schnupsi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Ein Unwissender verdient mit der Unwissenheit anderer ein paar Kröten. 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

ein paar __ Kröten??? hast du gesehen was die Sche..se kostet.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Schnupsi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Viel zu viel. Besonders lustig sind die viel zu kleinen Übergänge. 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Wenn das die NASA raus bekommt, das da einer, mit Stufen die Schwerkraft beeinflussen kann ,ist bei den Teichlern der Teufel los:evil

und die spezial Kugekhahn Schmutzablässe gibt es natürlich extra zu kaufen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Hallo



da war doch mal was ?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Der "Filter" ist gleich geblieben ,aber der Preis hat sich mehr als VERDOPPELT.
Echt tolle Leistungtoll
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

Es gibt jeden Tag welche die aufstehen und Sachen kaufen, die sie nicht brauchen oder woanders günstiger bekommen.
Da darf man dem Betreiber keinen Vorwurf machen. Wer das dann kauft und es nun besser wissen sollte schon.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter von www.teich-filter.eu*

HI Karsten,
danke für den link, den Jürgen vermisse ich schon eine Weile (hoffentlich hat ihn das Forum nicht mehr als seine Freizeit gekostet :?).
Für einen guten Filter kann ich selbst nur empfelen: nicht zu hoch aufstellen (meiner ist auf Teichniveau !). Nach einer Vorfilterung, aus der an den Grobschmutz aus einer Kammer / von einem Sieb manuell entfernen kann, folgt die biologische Filterung.
Diese kann entweder über den Pflanzenwuchs im Teich (oder BF, PF) oder über eine technische Lösung erfolgen. Ob da ein reiner __ Hel-X-Filter oder ein Patronenfilter zum Einsatz kommt, ist völlig egal. Ich empfehle das Beibehalten eines dieser Prinzipien, und keinen Wechsel von Filtermedien. Das macht i.d.R. wenig Sinn, gerade wenn man Bürsten, Lava u. ä. installiert (funktioniert schon in der richtigen Auslegung, aber ist halt nicht optimal).


----------

